# NAT type 3



## wingtjun1988 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am having a problem with fixing a NAT problem for my PS3. 
The internet setup is as followed:

Incoming line >> modem >> router A >> router B >> wired connection (LAN)

An acquiantance made a bridge between the two routers and they both have a different SSID. However, I can't seem to make any changes on the second router, only the first. (when I log into 192.168.1.1)

Internet settings PS3:
IP-adres: 192.168.1.83 (static)
Default router: 192.168.1.1
Primary DNS: 192.168.1.1
subnetmasker: 255.255.255.0
uPnP: enabled

Router settings:
enable uPnP: CHECK
let uPnP pass through firewall: CHECK

However, when I check the connection status, uPnP is not available and I have NAT type 3. However, I need uPnP enabled and NAT type 2.

I've also tried to port forward every port the PS3 uses to any IP-adress, but that didn't work either. Router A does not support DMZ.

I've also tried to connect wireless to router A. My PS3 still says NAT Type 3 and uPnP not available

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest you use a wired connection to router1 for the xbox.
Get port forwarding working on that router then deal with the 2nd

Concerning the 2nd router your aquaintance forgot to assign it a static ip of 192.168.1.2. You may need to set it back to factory defaults to then gain access to make that change as well as putting it in bridge mode again.


----------



## wingtjun1988 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the reply.

I wired connected my ps3 to the first router (which is a modem as well) and port forwarded everything, still type 3. Also, I shut down the firewall of the router while connected wired to see if that would work: still type 3. Is there a chance the internet connection is too slow to have a type 3 connection? Or is my modem too slow? The modem/first router is the Prestige 661HW-63/67.


----------

